# Ogival Trisonic



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Picked this up recently, anyone know anything about them?

Google gives the details of the modern firm but not a lot else.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

These chronometres were used in a Pyreneen expedition in the late fifties. They were issued to all the team members.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Well its gained 30 odd seconds over the last week which isn't that bad for a 1960s(?)hand wind.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is really nice, love the 12. How big (or little) is it?


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

34mm without crown


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice, not too small then considering it's age, I'd happily wear that. :yes:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice find :thumbsup: From reading elsewhere it seems little is known/available about this manufacturer, though it's suggested that they were in some way linked to Ulysse Nardin.


----------



## John Hodgson (Nov 11, 2009)

The Ogilval Swiss made for the far east market they are a rarity over here

I`ve seen a couple on eBay throughout the year they have a very nice quality

movement in them tried a few searches in Google but not much info on them


----------

